# Farmall 400 stuck tranny



## davidsonstudios (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello, I loaned my Farmall 400 to a neighbor and he seems to have really messed it up. Like many tractors this one is prone to getting stuck in two gears and won't move when the clutch is let out. I normally pull the shift lever and housing off the top of the tranny and realign the notches, which is what I did when my neighbor called and said the tractor won't move. The problem this time is that even though the notches are aligned the tractor still will not move. It will start in neutral with the clutch out but when put into any gear wants to stall like it is in two gears. I'm stumped and any help would be greatly appreciated. Thankl you.


----------

